# Viper 791xv - not responding



## adepto (Jan 6, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I have a Viper 791xv installed in my 96 Audi A4 Quattro.
the ID on the back of the starter is: EZSDEI478

I was on vacation for 2 weeks and when I came back the battery was drained. Before jump starting car, it would lock and unlock in response to the remote. After jump starting it, anytime I push any of the 4 buttons on the remote (lock, unlock, aux, start) it just gives me the 3 beeps which i would usually get if I was out of range.

I tried the following but it did not work:
opened the car,
Keyed on
pushed the valet key 8 time and then held (LED blinked)
pushed the lock on the remote
released valet key
keyed off
tried remote which didn't work and just chirped

Any ideas? not sure if maybe the brain fried from the jump start.

Thanks for any help


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

try resetting the brain box, same way you would the computer by disconnecting the negative cable for 15 minutes.


----------

